# Soda stream thread



## TJP (18/9/16)

I have been searching for a definitive answer as to what thread the Australian Sodastream bottles have but can't find the answer, from the look of it http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php/58577-sodastream-thread-specifications is a CGA320 but I would like some confirmation. I am hoping to see if I could get my hands on one of these https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Soda-stream-co2-regulator-Soda-water_60164201053.html but need to check what thread is required as I know they can vary around the world. I have done plenty of searching but most of it points to dead links.


----------



## malt junkie (19/9/16)

I note from your link, the minimum order is 100, are you considering a bulk buy? You could check with KegKing they produce an adaptor so would know the thread size worse case they don't tell you, more likely they will.

Oh and if you can't get these in less than 100, you could see if someone like kegking would take on the product. I'd buy one or 3.....

cheers 
Mike


----------



## gap (19/9/16)

I purchased one from here
http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections/adapters/products/advance-adapter-for-sodastream-cylinder-to-use-with-standard-aquarium-co2-regulators

Has a knob which screws a pin down to release gas from the soda stream bottle, means you can leave the reg attached but turn the gas off. 
Very simple to use .


----------



## moonhead (19/9/16)

gap said:


> I purchased one from here
> http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections/adapters/products/advance-adapter-for-sodastream-cylinder-to-use-with-standard-aquarium-co2-regulators
> 
> Has a knob which screws a pin down to release gas from the soda stream bottle, means you can leave the reg attached but turn the gas off.
> Very simple to use .



That seems more elegant than the KegKing one, but it is double the price I suppose... Horses for courses


----------



## gap (19/9/16)

I found the KK one very difficult to use having to screw the pin in and it leaked . 
I lost a bottle and a half of gas and gave up.

This worked first time with out leaks and is much more convenient in how it works and what it does.

yes it is more expensive but to me it was worth it.


----------



## TJP (19/9/16)

malt junkie said:


> I note from your link, the minimum order is 100, are you considering a bulk buy? You could check with KegKing they produce an adaptor so would know the thread size worse case they don't tell you, more likely they will.
> 
> Oh and if you can't get these in less than 100, you could see if someone like kegking would take on the product. I'd buy one or 3.....
> 
> ...


In other similar listings of his, he say's he is happy to do samples and low MOQ even though the MOQ is listed as 100 so will tell him I am after a sample. I have just emailed another adapter supplier to see if I can find out from them so will see how that goes.


----------



## TJP (19/9/16)

gap said:


> I purchased one from here
> http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections/adapters/products/advance-adapter-for-sodastream-cylinder-to-use-with-standard-aquarium-co2-regulators
> 
> Has a knob which screws a pin down to release gas from the soda stream bottle, means you can leave the reg attached but turn the gas off.
> Very simple to use .


That adapter looks good, I especially like the fact that it is 90 degree angle, part of my issue is that I want to keep it in the normal fridge but bottle plus normal reg is starting to get quite long. Ideally, the Alibaba guy can make them with the correct thread so then I won't need to get an adapter as well but I will find out when I can confirm the thread size.


----------



## Coalminer (20/9/16)

gap said:


> I purchased one from here
> http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections/adapters/products/advance-adapter-for-sodastream-cylinder-to-use-with-standard-aquarium-co2-regulators
> 
> Has a knob which screws a pin down to release gas from the soda stream bottle, means you can leave the reg attached but turn the gas off.
> Very simple to use .


Looks good
1 does it take a standard co2 regulator
2 what was the cost delivered to Aus


----------



## gap (20/9/16)

Coalminer said:


> Looks good
> 1 does it take a standard co2 regulator
> 2 what was the cost delivered to Aus


Yes it screws onto a standard regulator
Not sure on total cost as I bought mine about a year ago. Easy to check from their website.


----------



## TJP (20/9/16)

Found this http://www.luxfercylinders.com/support/53-tped-liquefied-gas-cylinder-markings and got excited however the marking says M14 but the thread is more like 20mm so realised that that must be the thread into the actual tank, not the thread you screw onto. 
After some measuring, it seems pretty likely that it is the CGA320 thread and I have found a few other vague references to this being the case.
Although the listing looks to have the correct thread I am currently doubtful that it has the ability to depress the pin but have messaged to find out.


----------



## TJP (20/9/16)

Coalminer said:


> Looks good
> 2 what was the cost delivered to Aus


 about $43 delivered to mine, twice what the basic ones are available for locally.

They would theoretically make them easier for refilling I would imagine but still not sure if/where you could get it done.


----------



## ziggy459 (21/10/16)

> Hi Guys well just brought 2 of those advanced sodastream adapters from C02 Art they work great they cost around $35 each delivered.


rgds
CB


----------



## Zorco (21/10/16)

That is perfection!!!


----------



## stilvia (21/10/16)

Group buy??


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (21/10/16)

TJP said:


> I have been searching for a definitive answer as to what thread the Australian Sodastream bottles have but can't find the answer, from the look of it http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php/58577-sodastream-thread-specifications is a CGA320 but I would like some confirmation.


The thread on the Sodastream bottle is not a CGA 320 thread.

From my measurements it's a 1/2" "G" series pipe thread (formerly known as BSP Parallel). http://www.ring-plug-thread-gages.com/PDChart/G-series-Fine-thread-data.html.

Edit: I just ran a 1/2" BSP tap up the threads on my SO's sodastream machine and it's a fit.


----------



## moonhead (21/10/16)

ziggy459 said:


> rgds
> CB


Okay, regretting buying the Kegking version now...


----------



## Coldspace (21/10/16)

gap said:


> I purchased one from here
> http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections/adapters/products/advance-adapter-for-sodastream-cylinder-to-use-with-standard-aquarium-co2-regulators
> 
> Has a knob which screws a pin down to release gas from the soda stream bottle, means you can leave the reg attached but turn the gas off.
> Very simple to use .


Just bought one tonight, 35 bucks nice addition to my kit. 
Better than my keg king version 
Tks


----------



## larkins (22/10/16)

That adapter looks great, could it be used to fill the soda stream bottle ?


----------



## ziggy459 (22/10/16)

Hi Larkins

well I don't know if you could fill a SS bottle with this adapter.. you may be able to by laying a lager co2 cyl down and allow the liquid to pass to the SS bottle, but I think it would be a big risk.

But this new units from https://www.co2art.co.uk/collections/co2-adapters/Adapter-Inlet-Type_ are a far better adapter than Keg King I also brought one from them wish I hadn't.

looking at some info will get and post when Iam done.

rgds
CB


----------



## earle (22/10/16)

How does the tap on the CO2art one work? Is is just winding down and depressing the pin in the valve of the soda stream cylinder?


----------



## Coalminer (22/10/16)

earle said:


> How does the tap on the CO2art one work? Is is just winding down and depressing the pin in the valve of the soda stream cylinder?


yes


----------



## ziggy459 (22/10/16)

earle said:


> How does the tap on the CO2art one work? Is is just winding down and depressing the pin in the valve of the soda stream cylinder?


yes it works great you just screw it on to your bottle and turn the knob on top out comes your co2 and a std reg fits well.


----------



## ziggy459 (25/10/16)

Ok guys .....

Re Bulk buy for this new Soda Stream adapter and Reg.. I have been in contact with CO2Art with regards to this and would like to know some no's for ppl out there that would like to get on board. I have asked for approximate pricing in the mean time, but they are very happy to agree to wholesale prices for us.

If you could email me at [email protected] this free up the post area here. these email mails will come to my sever so I created that email addy today so its up and running.

Rgds
Chris


Ps as soon as I get the info for No's I will post again with cost of items and shipping here.


----------



## stilvia (25/10/16)

Hi Chris,

Why don't you start a group buy thread on here. You'll probably gauge interest a lot quicker.


----------



## Zorco (25/10/16)

Hey mate, I'm keen for one. Fire up a BB EOI thread and link us over to it.


----------



## malt junkie (25/10/16)

ziggy459 said:


> Ok guys .....
> 
> Re Bulk buy for this new Soda Stream adapter and Reg.. I have been in contact with CO2Art with regards to this and would like to know some no's for ppl out there that would like to get on board. I have asked for approximate pricing in the mean time, but they are very happy to agree to wholesale prices for us.
> 
> ...


Actually, your suposed to start a thread in the BB forum, and ok it with admin first, that way more people see it and you get greater numbers. If you get stuck Yob is the BB king and would be able to give you any pointers. And yes I'm interested.


----------



## ziggy459 (25/10/16)

Sorry I will do so thanks for that.

rgds
Chris


----------



## Zorco (25/10/16)

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> The thread on the Sodastream bottle is not a CGA 320 thread.
> 
> From my measurements it's a 1/2" "G" series pipe thread (formerly known as BSP Parallel). http://www.ring-plug-thread-gages.com/PDChart/G-series-Fine-thread-data.html.
> 
> Edit: I just ran a 1/2" BSP tap up the threads on my SO's sodastream machine and it's a fit.


Has this been double checked?

This is their tute video. It shows a very different sodastream thread to the ones I have at home
https://youtu.be/u1GLGXXXYPk









Mine is like this






And the latter would seem to be the Australian standard. 

This is the keg king adapter, you can see the thread types are similar. Nothing like the UK one.






So yea,

Interested to hear how people handled this.

Cosdog


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (25/10/16)

The square threaded one is the US standard.

The one in the second pic is what I measured and it conforms to G1/2.

A cheap way to check would be to buy a G 1/2 fitting and see if it seals:






This one is $6 from RS.


----------



## ziggy459 (25/10/16)

Hi well have a look at these pics these are from the oz SS setup with the New adapter.. which will be posted in the bulk buy.....


----------



## Coalminer (25/10/16)

Hey folks, check the site
There are 2 options for bottle standard
1 Australia/New Zealand
2 Rest of the world


----------



## Zorco (25/10/16)

Dat is tha schizzzzzznit. I'm in now!


----------



## Mr_Brewer (25/10/16)

ill take one pending price and when please


----------



## ziggy459 (26/10/16)

Its now in the BB area for anyone that wants to get in the action.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/92880-soda-stream-adapter-and-reg/

Rgds
Chris


----------



## Busboy (26/10/16)

I've searched but I can't seem to find a thread: where can I buy a soda stream gas bottle, without having to buy the complete soda stream kit?


----------



## Tony121 (27/10/16)

Try Target


----------



## Zorco (27/10/16)

Kmart over the counter, big w. I think you can buy single cylinders from the soda stream section.


----------



## abyss (14/12/16)

I've just set up my new regulator and it was not sealing between the adapter and reg so I added a fibre washer behind the silicone washer on the reg and all is good.


----------



## abyss (14/12/16)

Sorry I meant to say between the adapter and cylinder.


----------



## DU99 (14/12/16)

bunnings ..orings


----------



## hotmelt (14/12/16)

Busboy said:


> I've searched but I can't seem to find a thread: where can I buy a soda stream gas bottle, without having to buy the complete soda stream kit?


Costco Auburn are selling two bottles for $49.
JB Hifi Marsden Park have refills/swaps $14.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (8/6/18)

As we seem to be talking about sodastream fittings the items below might be of interest to you:

These older type sodastream adapters are cheap and they have become quite common:
https://www.kegland.com.au/sodastream-cylinder-adapter.html

With that said if you have ever used one of these you will know that they are a bit cubersome to use and you can loose some gas when connecting to your regulator so this new model is really the way to go:
https://www.kegland.com.au/deluxe-sodastream-cylinder-adapter-with-pin-adjustment.html


Then if you want to refill your own cylinders we have made this device:
https://www.kegland.com.au/sodastream-cylinder-filling-adapter-filling-station-with-bleed-valve.html


We also have these two types of hoses which will enable you to connect your sodastream machine to your large bulk cylinder so this is also a good option if you want to get rid of the small expensive bottle all together.
So we have this shorter hose which is a bit cheaper:
https://www.kegland.com.au/freedomone-sodastream-adapter-hose-36inch.html
Then we also sell this longer hose if you want to put your cylinder slightly further away from your sodastream machine:
https://www.kegland.com.au/freedomone-sodastream-adapter-hose-72inch.html
Then if you really want to put your sodastream machine a long way from the cylinder then you can use this long extension lead:
https://www.kegland.com.au/type-30-high-pressure-extension-hose.html

So when it comes to sodastream stuff we have a heap of optoins available and none of them are particularly expensive.


----------



## DU99 (8/6/18)

refill your own cylinders.How safe are they to use..watched video


----------



## koshari (9/6/18)

DU99 said:


> refill your own cylinders.How safe are they to use..watched video


As long as you dont fill past the gross weight exactly as safe as them getting filled by the proprietor.


----------



## gap (9/6/18)

koshari said:


> As long as you dont fill past the gross weight exactly as safe as them getting filled by the proprietor.


and how do you know you are near the gross weight with the sodastream cylinder positioned like that?


----------



## koshari (9/6/18)

gap said:


> and how do you know you are near the gross weight with the sodastream cylinder positioned like that?


thats a good question, i personally use a filler with a braided hose and use a digital scale to fill by, this is the method that paintball range fillers use.,


----------



## KegLand-com-au (12/6/18)

These are perfectly safe to use provided that you follow the instructions:
1. Do not overfill the cylinder. You can check the tare weight of your empty cylinder then once it's full check the fill weight again. It's quite difficult to overfill using this decanting method. Overfilling is more of a risk if you are using a CO2 filling pump.
2. Each time you disconnect the cylinder make sure to open the bleed valve first
3. Fill in a well ventilated area. If you fill outside then this is the best option.
4. Wear gloves and safety specs


----------

